# Bridal makeup - opinions - new pics 1st post



## marley2580

Looking for honest opinions please girls. This is my 1st attempt at my bridal makeup, what do you think? It took me ages as I had to fight the girls for my makeup and brushes etc and they are now covered lol. I tried to take the photos in different lights. The first is in my living room in natural light, the second in the hall using the flash, the 3rd is in a bit of sunshine and the 4th a closeup. I won't be insulted if you think it needs some changes lol.

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2764.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2766.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2772.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2777.jpg

I've finally had the chance to do it all again, this time with the browns. I'm not too sure, I think they might be a bit too shiny. Bear in mind that I'm not going to be wearing a white frock, but a tartan one. See what you think.

https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2836.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2837.jpg
https://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd52/marley2580/IMG_2841.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

You have beautiful skin!!!
I think you've done a job well done on the natural look!!!!! The only changes I suggest are (please dont be offended, I think you have done beautifully, you will be a stunning bride!)

1) Put it on a tad more- a tiny bit more of each product so that it shows in the photographs (blusher & eyes mainly)
2) To open up the eyes, use the lightest shadow (usually a cream colour) under the brow to define the brow and make eyes really stand out and maybe use a tad more mascara. 

Will you be shaping your eyebrows? Your eyes are gorgeous, and it will help define them. You've done a good job, as I say, your skin looks fab! xx


----------



## Mynx

I agree with HB, you have fantastic skin! 
And you've done a great job on the natural look... it may look a little too natural in photos tho, as in it may look like you have no make up on at all ... when doing a makeup with the natural look, there's often just as much product (if not more!!) used compared with doing regular makeup ;) 

I love the way your cheeks have a really healthy glow about them, definately dont need more blusher IMO, or lippy for that matter (maybe just put a nice clear gloss over your lips on the day?) but I do agree that a little more is need on/around your eyes :flower:


----------



## marley2580

Thanks girls, I didn't actually use blusher, I've got that bare minerals stuff where you use stuff called warmth on places the sun hits - brow, cheek bones etc. My skin isn't as great as it looks, the makeup helps a lot (so it should for the bloody price lol). I was actually well impressed with the eyes as usually I'm a bit rubbish on them. Do you think I need different colours or just put more on? I did actually put a lighter colour on the brow bones, but maybe I blended too well lol. I'm rubbish at choosing colours but I do have a browner trio, I just didn't think it looked as natural. Maybe I should try it?

Eta - I can't stand lip gloss as my hair always sticks to it and drives me crazy. Is there another product that has the same effect without being sticky?


----------



## marley2580

Oh, and do you think I should use mascara on the lower lashes as well?


----------



## Mynx

Well, the fact you have naturally blushed cheeks is a great! I wish mine were like that heh :D 

You could always try the brown trio of eyeshadows, you dont have anything to lose. If you dont like it, then at least you know :thumbup: The colours you used on your eyes in the photo may have been too close to your natural colouring to show up once blended possibly? 

I'm not sure about the lip gloss thing tbh.. I use one that isnt quite gloss but it's slightly sparkly and isnt too sticky, altho hair would probably stick to :S 
Not wearing gloss isnt a big deal tho really, your lips had a great colour to them without being too obvious :) 
One of the other ladies may know of an alternative to gloss to give a sheen if you wanted one tho :thumbup: 

I do still think tho that your natural look is gorgeous and your skin looks sooo lovely! :hugs:


----------



## tjhazhie

i agree with them.. you have very nice skin.. very light make up works for you.. simple but ellegant..


----------



## krismarie621

You're so pretty!!! And you've done a great job at the natural look for sure. My only suggestions would be....

-Get a brow wax. I really think that shaping your brows will bring out your eyes more. And maybe even darken them a tad with a pencil.

-Mascara! Put mascara on your upper lashes and then curl them. It'll really open up your eyes.

-I know you said you don't like lip gloss but there's lots on the market out there that isn't sticky. I really think some shine on your lips would finish off the look.


----------



## marley2580

I'm going to shape my brows a bit but I do prefer the natural look - I tend to just tidy up underneath. I actually did have mascara on in those photos, I obviously need to put more on lol


----------



## honeybee2

Try to put a little more on- and looking again I can see that you've used a lighter shadow under your brow, and its good that you blend so the only answer to that would be to try a little more product! Dont try and make your eyes too dark or you will make them look very small! As Krismarie said try using a eyelash curler and this will help make them look bigger! Not sure on the gloss because I hate it too!


----------



## Timid

You definitely need more on your eyes to make them pop a bit ore.

I dont wear much makeup either but I noticed that at good waterproof black mascara is essential, definitely get some lash curlers - and maybe experiment with some stick-on lashes. As you are going neutral with lips etc, you need to balance this with having slightly more dramatic eyes as the girls have all been saying :)

Max factor do a lip stain that feels weightless but can offer a little colour if you'd like to check that out.

Having your brows threaded is less painful than a wax and I'll get one when I get marrieds .. Great brows really do frame a face well :)

Tx


----------



## Kayley

If you don't like lipgloss you can always try a bit of eyeshadow mixed with vaseline!?

To define your eyes a bit more you could try an eyeliner - a kohl :D

You look fantastic though


----------



## krissie1234uk

The Max Factor lipstains are ace, you don't feel like you're wearing anything and they don't come off onto glasses or peoples faces!


----------



## marley2580

Right, I think I'll do another trial later today with the brown eye shadows. I'll post a pic


----------



## MissMummyMoo

As the others have said the browns on the eyes will look lovely on you :flower: x


----------



## slb80

Vasaline is great on lips for shime without being sticky. I agree with the browns on the eyes also x


----------



## NuKe

i didnt think u wer wearing any :blush: i kept scrolling down for the "after" picture :haha: which is obviously good if ur going for the natural look!


----------



## kintenda

For your lips, have you tried the body shop stains? There's a pink/red one and a brown one. I brought one before Xmas and I swear by it - it's so nice to have a bit of colour without it rubbing off! I'd agree that you maybe need more on your eyes but you have lovely bone structure so you're on a winner :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

i agree with the lip stains, i hate lipgloss and lipstick but stains are GREAT! stay on for a lot longer too!


----------



## Tarkwa

Beautiful and very natural, but maybe a little too natural. I agree that you should try and focus a bit more on your eyes - maybe a darket eyeshadow, with something lighter to highlight your eyes (don't go for anything too creamy/metallic, a girl I knew did this and looked weird). You do need your make up to be fairly 'heavy' for it to show up in photographs, but it can still look natural and not trowelled on! I did my own makeup and was so happy. I defo agree with shaping your brows a bit more for the big day - it really can frame your eyes and make them 'WOW'. Completely understand about lipgloss - I hate it when hair sticks to it, so I went for a sparkly lippie instead. I went for Virgin Vie Sparkleberry and it was PERFECT. Not too red or purpley, but quite natural (sheer type finish) with a touch of sparkle (my wedding theme was sparkle though!). Here is the link. 
If you don't ever wear false lashes I would not recommend wearing them on your big day - just wear lots of black mascara, making sure you comb it out so it is not clumpy. Build it up in layers. But do try curling your lashes - mine are dead straight and it makes such a difference and it won't feel foreign.
I'm sure you will look beautiful on your special day - just give yourself plenty of time to get ready.
xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I'm wearing sparkleberry vie too ^^^


----------



## marley2580

Added new pics to the 1st post


----------



## Timid

New pics look great - love the look! :)

Browns look really natural and your eyes definitely pop a bit more :)

Tx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with timid it makes your eyes stand out more. Browns go with anything as it's 'natural' :flower: I think you look stunning and the lips look great too xx


----------



## twiggy56

Prefer the second set of pics- definitely browns! dont think its too shiny for bridal!!


----------



## Mynx

Awww looks lovely hun!


----------



## Tarkwa

Lovely!!! Much better than the first set of piccies - now looks like a before and after shot!! Not too shiny, but don't go too heavy with pearly/metallic shades on the day. Lips look lovely - colour, but not in your face - PERFECT!!! 

Love the fact you are wearing a tartan gown! When I was getting married I asked my dad if he wanted to see a piccie of my dress in a magazine and he said yes so I showed him this:

Spoiler
https://media.lasplash.com/1/dressed_to_kilt_11.jpg
It is of our family tartan, but he realised I wasn't wearing a Vivienne Westwood design and had to wait until the day to see it (unless my mum showed him beforehand?! She's a terror like that!) 
xxx


----------



## cherry22

Second picks are lovely! very natural still but you can see your eyes more! (like the others have been saying!!)
Im using bare minerals aswell, iv done one trial felt like i was wearing enough but when i took the pics in daylight it looked like i had nothing on!!! so im going to try again with more on next time and maybe use greys instead of browns, i just dont want to look to made up!!!
Love yours though very very nice!! x


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful! that look is perfect- I still think you should have your eyebrows shaped though hun- to make your eyes look bigger. Overall, its perfect! xx


----------



## marley2580

lol, I actually did tidy up my eyebrows for the second set of photos. I don't really want to get them properly shaped as I never have, and I'm not really wanting to change my look too much - I still want to look like me iykwim


----------



## marley2580

If I put mascara on my lower lashes as well, that would open up my eyes a bit more wouldn't it? I don't want to go overboard though.


----------



## EmmyReece

You've got absolutely amazing skin :flower:

Absolutely loving the second set of pictures, and yep, I think a layer of mascara on the bottom lashes will help to pop the eyes out :D


----------



## Tarkwa

You can see your brows are a little more defined in your second piccie (of the second set). Don't go crazy though, as you say, you still want to look like you on the day - that's the most important thing (feeling comfortable in your own skin). When I first did my eyebrows (when I was about 15!) I got so many comments about how much better I looked (mine are dark and were quite thick/bushy!) - 16 odd years later I'm still plucking them, but have let them get a bit thicker (after a comment from my mum about why they were so thin at the ends!!! I guess I got carried away with the tweezers :haha:!). I do enjoy plucking them though - can't explain why?! So glad you are feeling more confident about your look on the day :thumbup:.
xxx


----------

